# [German NR] 5.58 3x3 Single (Cornelius Dieckmann)



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2016)

New German record single, set at Swiss Nationals 2016. This is ranked 7th in the world and 2nd in Europe as of the time of upload.

I'm really happy with this solve. It's my second official sub-6 and beats my old NR by 0.30 seconds. I actually started the average with a 6.77 and this solve, so of course I became extremely nervous and didn't do well on the rest of the solves, but the 5.58 absolutely makes up for it. The LL was an easy to one-look edges-only case: Rw' U' R U M' U' R' U R.

Cube used: GAN356 Air with transparent springs.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 4, 2016)

GJ! Awesome solve!


----------



## sqAree (Sep 4, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2016)

I also really like the transparent springs!

Your solves are artwork!


----------



## Brest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Cornelius Dieckmann* - 5.58 3x3 NR single - Swiss Nationals 2016



Spoiler: Video










 B2 F' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R F' L D2 F' D F' D' L2 U2 L F

y x2 // inspection
D D R' F' D' R' D' // cross
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U' R U M' U' R' U R // ELL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.58	41	7.35	45	8.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.28	31	7.24	35	8.18		F2L/Total	76.7%	75.6%	77.8%
LL	1.30	10	7.69	10	7.69		LL/Total	23.3%	24.4%	22.2%

Cross+1	2.04	14	6.86	16	7.84		Cross+1/F2L	47.7%	45.2%	45.7%
OLS	1.54	14	9.09	14	9.09		OLS/Total	27.6%	34.1%	31.1%
```


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone (and especially Brest <3).


----------



## Ollie (Sep 5, 2016)

Slayer!


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh man. So many sub-6s. GJ.


----------



## Berd (Sep 5, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 5, 2016)

Congrats!
So when did sub6 become so common that a thread like this only gets ~10 replies?!?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 5, 2016)

Schmidt said:


> Congrats!
> So when did sub6 become so common that a thread like this only gets ~10 replies?!?



There are over 58 sub 6's now, including two sub 5's. It's still freaking impressive, and I don't totally get it either, but I'd bet that has something with it.

EDIT: Not to mention the fact that there are 11 sub 7 averages (all by FAZ) including one with two 5's. While on the subject, FAZ has 56 of the top 100 averages, and 42 of the top 100 singles. Yeah.


----------

